# What on earth can I do with these thick-skinned grapes?



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've got a large bag of organic, red, seedless grapes at the store the other day. When we went to eat them, we found that while they were very sweet and great-tasting, the skins were thick and tough. Like leather.









These are not kid friendly. I can't peel all of them, so what can I do with them?

Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Make grape juice?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Make grape juice?

What is the best way to do this w/o a juicer? Is it still do-able?


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
What is the best way to do this w/o a juicer? Is it still do-able?

Throw them in the blender and liquefy, then strain through a really fine strainer or a cheesecloth.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

wash and freeze them and add them to smoothies


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

we used to eat those when I was a kid.... we never ate the skins, we would sort of bite the end to open it and squeeze the inside of the grape into our mouth and discard the skin.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I would freeze them and then eat them straight out of the freezer. The thick skins usually taste fine like that.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas! They will definitely get used up now!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen things done with roasted grapes, you could try that out. I most often see them cooked with meats like chicken, but sometimes as part of a salad and plain with greek yogurt or some dip or cheese sounds tasty too.


----------

